# What exactly does Excel do?



## LarryB (Jul 22, 2008)

I just recently (3 weeks ago) added some plants to my 36 gallon tank, I have about 80 lbs of eco-complete and about 1.8 watts per gallon. There is some brown algae in the tank. More than some, quite a bit. I did one 5 gallon water change but it has not really helped. There are 6 tetras in the tank for cycling purposes.
I read the posts about Excel but I am not really sure what it is/what it does? Can someone give me a quick run down or recommed some links?
I know when you set up a reef tank you ususally get a batch of algae in the beginning but it goes away. What can I do short of CO2 to get that algae down?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Is this brown stuff all over the rocks and substrate?

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

^ look at "Diatoms, Brown Algae"

If it's that stuff, get some otos and wait.


----------



## LarryB (Jul 22, 2008)

yep thats it, brown diatoms.... I will siphon off what I can and get some otos this weekend. 
I use RO water for the water changes, thats good, right?


----------



## markopolo (Jun 2, 2008)

for reducing diatoms yes ro water is good because it has no phosphates or silicates. Excel basically adds another source of organic carbon to your tank besides your co2 injection. Some peeps dont even have co2 injection they just use excel!

if the diatoms keep on reoccuring make sure you dont have another light source, a skylight, window, etc. I had that issue with my skylight. Took me 3 months to figure it out :icon_redf


----------



## LarryB (Jul 22, 2008)

markopolo said:


> for reducing diatoms yes ro water is good because it has no phosphates or silicates. Excel basically adds another source of organic carbon to your tank besides your co2 injection. Some peeps dont even have co2 injection they just use excel!
> 
> if the diatoms keep on reoccuring make sure you dont have another light source, a skylight, window, etc. I had that issue with my skylight. Took me 3 months to figure it out :icon_redf


One thing about the RO water. I am using RO Right for an additive, but the bottle says only to use it for the initial water in the tank, and not water changes. Wassup with that?


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

LarryB said:


> yep thats it, brown diatoms.... I will siphon off what I can and get some otos this weekend.


No. Just get the Otos. Believe me. 

Diatoms show up frequently in newly setup aquaria, often after/during high levels of ammonia. They are really easy to get rid of and rarely come back.

Check your ammonia levels and nitrites. Otos are sensitive to bad water. There is no hurry, the diatoms won't go anywhere. :hihi: When the water is good, introduce a shoal of otos, 6 would be a good number in your tank. They will eradicate every bit of diatom withing a few days.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

You can use Excel daily. Alot of people do, including myself.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Why are you using RO water? What's wrong with your tap water?

You cannot use pure RO for a tank as it doesn't contain the minerals required for the tank. I've heard many people mix it with their tap water when their tap water has problems. Whatever you do, understand that RO is only needed in certain situations, and when used, you will need to check that you have enough minerals and all in the water.

I don't know much about RO, but I wanted to be sure you were aware that it is not healthy to be used by itself and that it's frequently not even necessary. Most people just use their tap water.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Are you going to use CO2 all the time? Use Excel as your only carbon source? I use it and Seachems other products but will switch to EI (dry ferts) (much cheaper) with Excel. I changed my light on my tank and got diatoms. I picked up 3 otos today. I wish I could have gotten zebra oto's just got plain.
With a new tank (or old) you will probably need the carbon source from Excel (type Excel in search), along with some dry ferts. You may not have a high enough fish load to substain the plants without ferts but since you are still cycling you have time. Are you keeping up on the water changes? Diatoms are a pain but there are much worse Algaes.


----------



## LarryB (Jul 22, 2008)

OK, looks like I will be getting some excel.

As far as the RO goes, I like the idea of getting all the junk out of the water and adding minerals back (RO Right). Here in Seattle the local tap water is very good but anytime there is a flood (which seems to be more and more often) the tap water gets contaminated. I guess better safe than sorry on the RO water.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Contaminated with what? Things like insectisicde, sewage? In our lowers areas the water will some times bring top soil and stuff but it is not to bad maybe cloudy for a day. RO costs can add up I think if you look there may be a DIY set up. I got the print out from local water agency and its good.
One of the other thing that might happen is Green water. Just keep up on the water changes. It is another thing that could happen with tanks up to 3 months old. it's no biggy, plants will help. 
If you go to seachem.com you can read up. Just go to "products" tab then down to "Planted tank" They also have a dosage chart. Here are two dry fert sites you can check out. The liquids add up fast. There only excel for now to use a your carbon source.
These are on fert styles. Some are really techie

http://www.barrreport.com/estimative-index/2819-ei-light-those-less-techy-folks.html

http://www.aquabotanic.com/PMDDprimer.htm

http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Fertilizer/


----------



## LarryB (Jul 22, 2008)

UPDATE:

Did a couple water changes and siphoned up as much of the diatoms as I could, got some Excel and 3 oto's and you know its starting to come around. Thanks folks!


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

LarryB said:


> siphoned up as much of the diatoms as I could


Congratulations. You siphoned out the best food your otos will have never had. 

But great that your tank is coming around!


----------



## LarryB (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't worry, there is plenty left! They really do a great job cleaning the leaves though.


----------



## stephm (Jun 23, 2008)

How much Excel do you use if you dose daily? I am looking at buying a bottle from Big Als and want to make sure I get the right size. 

I learned my lesson on that, I have a 2 liters of Prime sitting under my tank!!


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Aug 5, 2008)

Just dose the 1x amount, which is 1ml for ever 10G of water. You can dose a little more if you want like 1.5x-2x daily not sure that it helps or not?

If you are using it for algae issues, then spot treatment works best. Also you can do like 3x the daily dose every other day or so for like 2 weeks.


----------



## stephm (Jun 23, 2008)

*algea*

I will have to do that, I was out of town this weekend and the house/dog sitter left the lights on for three days solid.....I have the green stuff EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------

